# Best Drugstore Makeup!



## girl_geek (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm sure I'm not the only girl around here who can't afford department store brands all the time, so I thought I'd start a thread about the best drugstore makeup products! Please list your favorite drugstore brand products for each catagory, assuming there is a drugstore brand you like for that catagory! Also feel free to add catagories! Thanks!






Foundation

Powder

Concealor

Eye Shadow

Mascara

Lipstick/Lipgloss


----------



## Haloinrverse (Jan 20, 2005)

im not big on liquid foundation, but ive heard great things about loreal true match. the color selection is really large. im a hard to match color, and they dont have one for me.

for pressed powders, i like jane.

loreal air wear concealer is a good one. they make another one in a tube (dont know the name) thats pretty good.

for eye shadow, the only ones i bother with are jane eye zings and milani e/s. theyre both really pigmented, very cheap, and come in great colors.

another one of my fave brands is wet and wild. their loose glitter is great, and the blush sticks are awesome. the bronze blush stick looks and applies exactly like nars multiple in south beach.

for mascara, loreal voluminous is the best, imo. no clumping or flaking.

i love loreal colour juice l/g. they come in cute colors, have a great smell, and are cheap. they have LE colors all the time.

cover girl makes good eye liners, but the rest of their products, especially e/s, are crap imo.

maybelline wet shine diamonds l/g and l/s are good. theyre highly pigmented.


----------



## FairyRave (Jan 20, 2005)

Foundation-Maybelline DMM and CG smoothers

Powder-Palladio rice powder

Concealer-don't use

Eye Shadow-Jane eyezings, revlon wet/dry e/s, max factor, cover girl eye enhancers

Mascara-almay one coat lengthening mascara and maybelline great lash

Lipstick/Lipgloss-maybelline forever metallic lipstick, maybelline WSD lipstick and lipgloss, Revlon super lustrous lipgloss, sally hansen daily lip treatment, bonne bell lipsmackers, loreal colourjuice, nyc kiss gloss,


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 20, 2005)

Foundation: Maybelline Dream Mousse Matte, Cover Girl Continuous wear, I used to really like the Revlon Colorstay foundations, but it was too much coverage for me. Almay Sport tinted moisturizers are great. I have Max Factor Facefinity and like that a lot, but it tends to break me out just a little.

Powder: Haven't found a drugstore powder that I like. I've tried MANY!

Concealor: L'Oreal used to have a good one that came in a stick, but they discontinued it.

Eye Shadow: L'Oreal, Prestige, Rimmel, NYC.

Mascara : I hear Max Factor 2000 calorie mascara is great, I just bought it, I will have to see tomorrow. I really do like Almay One Coat thickening mascara.

Lipstick/Lipgloss: NYC, Wet N' Wild, Revlon, Maybelline Wet Shine Diamonds, Cover Girl Outlast. Lipgloss, I like those Cover Girl ones in the long tubes.

Bronzer: Prestige XXX Bronzer


----------



## keaLoha (Jan 20, 2005)

*Foundation:* L'Oreal True Match (liquid); Za Powder Foundation

*Powder: *NYC Transluscent (both loose &amp; pressed)

*Concealor: *WnW Concealer Stick (not sure if that's the right name)

*Eye Shadow:* Milani or NYX

*Mascara:* Za Waterproof &amp; L'Oreal Voluminous

*Lipstick/Lipgloss:* Milani l/s &amp; Jordana l/g

*Blush:* Milani (specifically Luminous)

*Bronzer:* Bonne Bell Shimmer Bronze


----------



## Joyeuux (Jan 20, 2005)

I don't get a lot of stuff at the drugstore anymore, but this are products that I've liked in the past: 

Foundation: Revlon Color Stay, as well as Neutrogena's liquid foundation

*Concealor: *Neutrogena Healthy Skin Smoothing Stick

*Eye Shadow:* L'Oreal Loose Powders

*Mascara:* L'Oreal Lash Architect

*Bronzer:* Physicians Formula


----------



## CWHF (Jan 20, 2005)

Foundation: L'Oreal True Match is great. A color to match me (best match I've found, including high end stuff) and the coverage is buildable

Powder: Don't use

Concealor: Don't use

Eye Shadow: Revlon quads, Jane eyezings

Mascara: Le Grand Curl

Lipstick/Lipgloss: I hear revlon has nice glosses---I need to check them out. L'Oreal color juices are fun too.

Blush: Milani


----------



## donnamaryuk (Jan 20, 2005)

Is that like a chemist brand

I hate anything by Rimmel and Max Factor. Revlon is sort of ok and Maybelline is a NO NO.

Leichner is a skins worst nightmare. Loreal is acceptable. But its a different standard in Europe to the USA. We get a lot more choice in Europe and can pick and choose.

Like, i wouldnt normally buy from drug stores here but im really into Evian skincare at the moment as a cheap alternative to Decleor and Gatineau. Im broke so it will do instead of my usual brands.

As for make up, i would never deviate from American brands .

Estee Lauder has it for me at the moment.

Europeans are more into anti animal testing especially in the Scands , Germany and Benilux areas.


----------



## Haloinrverse (Jan 21, 2005)

yes, drug store = chemist.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Foundation:* *Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse*

*Powder: Maybelline Pressed Powder*

*Concealor: Max Factor*

*Eye Shadow:* *Revlon*

*Mascara:* *Maybelline Volum Express &amp; L'Oreal Panoramic Curl*

*Lipstick/Lipgloss:* *Covergirl &amp; L'Oreal*

*Blush:* *Maybelline*

*Bronzer:* *Wet n' Wild*


----------



## Laura (Jan 21, 2005)

I don't really use many drugstore products but here are the ones i like

Mascara: Rimmel Extra Super Lash

Lipstick: Maybelline Water Shine Diamonds in Irridescent Pink. (i only like this because of the colour, its very drying though so i have to wear a gloss with it)


----------



## girl_geek (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, girls! I haven't been wearing a lot of makeup for very long (which is why I joined this board -- to learn more) so at the moment I prefer to experiment with drug store brands, since I'd hate to buy something expensive that I didn't like! (I've already thrown out one $20 Clinique foundation that didn't match my skin tone quite right!)

So far, some products I've found that I like are L'Oreal Mattique Foundation, L'Oreal Hydra Perfect loose powder (but it may be discontinued because it's not on their website), L'Oreal Endless Liquid Lipcolor in Forever Blushing, Maybelline Great Wear eyeliner... However I'm always on the lookout for something a little better!


----------



## bajanbombshell (Jun 21, 2009)

foundation::maybeline dream mouse,loreal trumatch,reclon colorstay

eyeshadow:all loreal hip products

victorias secret has great glosess


----------



## Bonita_x0 (Jun 21, 2009)

loreal truematch

maybelline mineral power

Colossal mascara

Covergirl eyeshadows

all hip products


----------



## Lajja (Jun 21, 2009)

Foundation: Revlon Colorstay

Powder: L'Oreal True Blend

Concealor: Max Factor

Eye Shadow: NYX and Milani

Mascara: CG Lash Blast &amp; L'Oreal Voluminous

Lipstick/Lipgloss: Maybelline Shine Seduction ( I love all the colors!)

Blush: Maybelline Mineral Power Blush

Bronzer: Never tried drugstore bronzer, but I always wanted to try L"Oreal Glam Bronze


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 22, 2009)

Lol old thread


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jun 22, 2009)

Foundation: Maybelline Mineral Power Liquid, Dream Matte Mousse, Sally Hansen Natural Beauty by Carmindy Your Skin Liquid foundation, Femme Couture (Sally Beauty) loose mineral foundation

Powder: Femme Couture, Maybelline Dream Matte Powder, Mineral Veil (pressed), NYC

Concealer: NYX

Eye Shadow: NYX, Wet N Wild Ultimate Palettes, Mark (Avon)

Mascara: Cover Girl Lash Blast, Max Factor

Lipstick/Lipgloss: Revlon, Rimmel, Wet N Wild, NYC (lipsticks), Sally Hansen (Carmindy line)

Blush, Wet N Wild, Maybelline Mineral, Jane, Milani, NYX


----------



## Karren (Jun 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol old thread Like the oldest one I've seen pop up!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Like the oldest one I've seen pop up! Lol I know! 4 year old thread, yikes!


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jun 22, 2009)

It's old, but it is still relevant.


----------



## kaw3591 (Oct 21, 2009)

Foundation - CG Trublend liquid foundation and Revlon ColorStay liquid foundation

Blush - Maybelline loose mineral power blush

Powder - CG trublend loose mineral powder

Concealer - CG invisible concealer

Eye Shadow - NYX runway palettes and color mates palettes(from dollar general/dollar tree)

Eyeliner - WetnWild liquid eyeliner and Maybelline define a line eyeliner

Mascara - CG lash blast (big orange tube) and CG lash exact ( purple tube with shiny top)

Lipstick/Lipgloss - don't really use it, i normally just wear chapstick or a cheap clear gloss

As you can see most of my products are Covergirl or maybelline. If you check out eBay, you can get some really good deals on NYX eyeshadow palettes. A seller I recently purchased from is bubbles_n_mocci.


----------



## tara1012 (Oct 21, 2009)

Foundation: Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse is amazing. I wasn't really fond of the the liquid kind though.

Powder: Jane has a color called "colorless" that is perfect for my pale complexion. I LOVE their pressed powder. It's the only kind I can find that doesn't look chalky but still provides coverage. Unfortunately, Jane is becoming harder and harder to find.

Eyeshadow: Jane eyezings are great.

Mascara: Covergirl Last Blast and Maybelline Full N Soft

Eyeliner: Loreal le kohl liner


----------



## kabuki_killer (Oct 21, 2009)

I have normal-to-combo skin (depending on climate) with sensitivity



Foundation: Revlon Colorstay Liquid, followed by Neutrogena cream to powder skin-clearing compact

*Eyeshadow:* Milani (love the singles. palettes have a weird smell, though)

*Mascara:* Covergirl Last Blast and MAYBE Revlon Lash Fantasy

*Brushes:* Either Ecotools (decent and affordable) or Sonia K (good quality and half the cost of department store stuff). I also like the Essence of Beauty ones from CVS, but others find those a hit or miss.

*Liquid and gel liners:* Revlon colorstay eye pen, Sonia K gel liner, wet n wild cream liner

I haven't really tried a lot of lip products from drugstores and I'm not much of a blush person


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Oct 21, 2009)

Foundation: Bourjois, GOSH &amp; Boots No7

Powder: Bourjois &amp; GOSH

Concealer: Boots 17

Eye Shadow: Barry M, Bourjois, GOSH, Sleek

Mascara: Maybelline

Lipstick/Lipgloss: Bourjois, Barry M &amp; GOSH


----------



## Katu (Oct 27, 2009)

The BEST drugstore mascara I have used is L'Oreal Double Extend. It's seriously the only mascara that makes my eyelashes both long and clump free.


----------



## rose white (Oct 27, 2009)

Foundation: Revlon Colorstay

Powder: Rimmel Stay Matte

Concealer: Don't use

Eyeshadow: Jane Eyezings, Milani

Mascara: L'Oreal Voluminous (The carbon black is the blackest mascara I've ever used!)

Eyeliner: Wet n Wild H20 Proof

Lips: Revlon Colorstay Sheer


----------



## lalalalila (Oct 27, 2009)

Foundation: Revlon Colorstay Liquid Foundation

Powder: Unfortunately, I have yet to find a drugstore powder that I really like

Concealer: Sonia Kashuk (available at Target)

Eyeshadow: Revlon Illuminance cream eyeshadow quads and L'Oreal Hip Eyeshadow Duos

Mascara: Maybelline Lash Stilleto and Covergirl Lash Blast

Lipstick: Revlon Moon Drops lipstick

Bronzer: Rimmel Natural Bronzer

Liquid Eyeliner: Revlon Colorstay and Maybelline Line Stilleto

Pencil Eyeliner: Styli-Style

Brushes: EcoTools!!


----------



## <Helen> (Oct 29, 2009)

Physicians Formula is available in most drug stores their powders, blushes and bronzers are incredible, talc free and mineral based. They range from $15-20.

Before I used PF I swore by covergirl Tru Blends Powder, and NYC blush.

I always use either Loreal Voluminous or Extra Volume Collagen mascara its fantastic and beat allt he other high end mascaras I've tried.

Rimmel volume boost lipgloss is an excellent replica of MAC's lipglass.

Sally hansen lipglosses are my favourite.

Rimmel and Loreal lipsticks are the best in my opinion.

Annabelle liquid and pencil liners are the longest lasting.

Almay Tru Blends and Annabelle Skin true are my favourite foundations.


----------



## Katu (Oct 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *H.e.l.e.n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Physicians Formula is available in most drug stores their powders, blushes and bronzers are incredible, talc free and mineral based. They range from $15-20.
Before I used PF I swore by covergirl Tru Blends Powder, and NYC blush.

I always use either Loreal Voluminous or Extra Volume Collagen mascara its fantastic and beat allt he other high end mascaras I've tried.

Rimmel volume boost lipgloss is an excellent replica of MAC's lipglass.

Sally hansen lipglosses are my favourite.

Rimmel and Loreal lipsticks are the best in my opinion.

Annabelle liquid and pencil liners are the longest lasting.

Almay Tru Blends and Annabelle Skin true are my favourite foundations.

I really like the Physicians Formula as well.


----------



## Shadowy_Lady (Oct 29, 2009)

I like Annabelle quite a lot, it's a canadian DS brand. Their eyeliners, eyeshadows, lip liners and even pigments are really good.

I also like NYX Ultra Pearl Mania, their mascaras and lipsticks


----------



## JTMgirl (Oct 29, 2009)

great topic! i recently bought a foundation from boots no. 7 (available at target in the us), i think it's top-notch! its not as cheap as some drugstore brands but much less than what you would find at the beauty counters.


----------



## Gwenie (Oct 29, 2009)

Bourjois....is the only drugstore brand I use these days. They have some lovely eyeshadow and glosses are really long lasting thou a little drying and their foundations suit nearly all skin types


----------



## nursie (Oct 29, 2009)

Foundation: Revlon Colorstay Liquid Foundation

Powder: cornsilk (yes,it's still around!)

Concealer: Revlon anti aging

Eyeshadow: Loreal HIP duos,milani singles

Mascara: currently liking lashblast

Lipstick: rimmel

Bronzer: physician's formula

Liquid Eyeliner: (i don't use)

Pencil Eyeliner: covergirl or rimmel retractable with the little smudgy thingy on the end

Brushes: essence of beauty


----------



## couture_madame (Nov 2, 2009)

Mascara- Rimmel Eye Magnifier... LOVE IT

NYC has a great brow powder/wax combo

My local beauty supply store carries this brand called Nicka K...it also goes by the name of Absolute... omg the lipstick is great and so are the lip liners. Very smooth and moisturizing...all for about $1.49 a piece!


----------



## Nessicle (Nov 13, 2009)

Foundation: Collection 2000 Lasting Power (or something like that - can't remember the exact name!) is my new most fave foundation Â£5.69!!! Better than any high brand I've tried

Powder: Rimmer Clear Complexion pressed powder

Concealer: Barbara Daly for Tesco concealer - incredible! also use this as eyebase

Eyeshadow: Bourjois

Mascara: Max Factor

Lipstick: Revlon or Max Factor

Bronzer: Prestige Cosmetics

Pencil Eyeliner: Revlon colourstay black


----------



## lexylove (Nov 13, 2009)

jesse girl!!!! (you can get it a rite aid) its e/s and its amazing. i have no problem with it fading and its really easy to blend.


----------



## maclovin (Nov 13, 2009)

*Foundation:* Covergirl Trublend Liquid Makeup is AMAZING!! Can't live without it. *




* 

*Eyeshadow:* I like Rimmel eyeshadows.

*Mascara:* Maybelline Colossal, I think that's what its called.. It comes in a really fat yellow tube.

*Eyeliner:* Maybelline Unstopabble Eyeliner


----------



## gommiebears (Nov 14, 2009)

IMO one of the best foundation for women of a darker complexion is Iman. Honorable mention Black Opal, Black Radiance, and maybe Milani if they kept it in stock.


----------



## Glamorous (Nov 14, 2009)

well to me drug store makeup pretty much is horrid and i refuse to buy it anymore if i have to pick one i'd go for max factor, it's the most expensive drug store brand you can buy pretty much.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Nov 15, 2009)

Glamorous, you are certainly entitled to your opinion





I would like to point out a few things ...

Not everyone has access to/ can afford anything other than drugstore lines. Many of the drugstore lines have a few things that are pretty crappy, I'll give you that. But even the least expensive line I can think of, Wet N Wild, has a creme liner that I think rivals any high end line if not better than it.

Price doesn't always make it great.


----------



## sylvie (Nov 16, 2009)

Well, that certainly wasn't a very nice thing to say.


----------



## rutiene (Nov 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *tooglamorous* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you or anyone else is THAT poor that seriously pathetic lol mac eyeshadow costs 14.50 per shadow....come on if you can't afford that, thats funny. Yes price always says whats good and whats not, if it wasn't good it wouldn't be expensive...ask anyone who knows real makeup and they will tell you MAC is 30 times better than anything you can buy in a drugstore...it's more highly pigmented, thats why it's so popular, because it's good....anyone who says its not is poor, idiots or just don't want to make poor people feel bad. Wet n Wild is slutty and trashy and well for trashy people....so i guess it fits you well, no wonder you like it. Wow, was that really necessary? And 14.50 per eyeshadow does happen to be a lot of money if you want to have any sort of variety in your collection. I use at least 4 colors per look, so that's already $60+ for one look.
Also, $ does not always equal quality. Many people will attest to that. Especially in the world of make up, everyone's skin chemistry, skin tone, and texture is different and so the best product for everybody is going to be different.

Just going to put in a good word for a few of my favorites:

*Eyebrow Powder* WnW

*Brushes* Ecotools. These brushes are on par with some MAC ones I've used.

*Blush* The Milani Minerals Blush in Luminous is a dupe for NARS Orgasm, and its absolutely gorgeous and stays on wonderfully.

*Primer* Monistat Anti-Chafing Gel, definitely a great dupe for Smashbox (I used to use Smashbox)

All of the above are items I feel are good (aka. equal) substitutes for department store level brands (MAC, Urban Decay, Smashbox, etc). Everything else, I would really look into a department store level brand to get the best results.


----------



## Jinx (Nov 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *tooglamorous* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you or anyone else is THAT poor that seriously pathetic lol mac eyeshadow costs 14.50 per shadow....come on if you can't afford that, thats funny. Yes price always says whats good and whats not, if it wasn't good it wouldn't be expensive...ask anyone who knows real makeup and they will tell you MAC is 30 times better than anything you can buy in a drugstore...it's more highly pigmented, thats why it's so popular, because it's good....anyone who says its not is poor, idiots or just don't want to make poor people feel bad. Wet n Wild is slutty and trashy and well for trashy people....so i guess it fits you well, no wonder you like it. Most of this person's posts are antagonistic; probably _pathetically_ lonely.


----------



## Nessicle (Nov 16, 2009)

I actually think MAC is one of the worst Dept. Store brands. Everything I've had from there has been disappointing. I paid Â£12 for an eyeshadow and I have to scrub at it hard to get anything on my e/s brush and the colour is hardly pigmented. I've had better Rimmel e/s!

I like MAC's lipglass and that's about it. The foundations are rubbish and break most people out and end up a greasy mess on most people's faces.

Clinique is crappy too as is Elizabeth Arden (old lady anyone?!)

I'd choose drugstore over high end anyday. Revlon Colourstay is probably the best long wearing foundation you can get unless you spend Â£30 from Nars or Laura Mercier!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Nov 16, 2009)

Wait ... how many accounts do you have exactly? The account that responded isn't the account that I addressed.


----------



## rutiene (Nov 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Nessicle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Revlon Colourstay is probably the best long wearing foundation you can get unless you spend Â£30 from Nars or Laura Mercier! I think this is definitely YMMV. Revlon CS definitely has great endurance, but I found it too heavy and 'cakey' for my tastes and I really prefer MUFE HD to it. Its just as much coverage, but goes on much smoother and doesn't flake/cake the way Revlon CS did for me.


----------



## Bonsaitea (Nov 16, 2009)

i have to agree with the victoria secret lipglosses. those are gorgeous.

revlon's liquid eyeliner is great.

i'm still fumbling around for a foundation i truly like.


----------



## mirandaugh (Nov 16, 2009)

I like a lot of drugstore makeup but don't have too many must-have favorites. I only added two - and these are definite must haves for me!

Foundation - Maybelline Superstay 24 hr

Mascara - Rimmel Glam'Eyes and L'Oreal Voluminous


----------



## Bonsaitea (Nov 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by *mirandaugh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like a lot of drugstore makeup but don't have too many must-have favorites. I only added two - and these are definite must haves for me!
Foundation - Maybelline Superstay 24 hr

Mascara - Rimmel Glam'Eyes and L'Oreal Voluminous

I'm really curious about superstay 24 hr, but the ad kind of scares me. plus, the bottle seems kind of annoying.


----------



## mirandaugh (Nov 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bonsaitea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm really curious about superstay 24 hr, but the ad kind of scares me. plus, the bottle seems kind of annoying. I personally love it. The ad is just an extreme example if you're talking about the stretchy band haha. I find it feels very light, and if you pick the right shade (as with any foundation), I totally forget I'm wearing it. It does not rub off at all and blends really well. I really recommend it. I don't mind the bottle too much (pumps bother me more because they always clog on me). It can be hard to get the product out, but I just turn it upside down and let it trickle down to the cap a little so that when I turn it back over the product is right near the top waiting for me (then I pour a bit on a sponge). Hope that helps


----------



## OhhHeyJordan (Feb 7, 2010)

*Foundation:* _Maybelline Instant Age Rewind_ [swear by it! Even though im younger, it hides imperfections, the color makes me look tan even though its ivory which is amazing, and it hides wrinkles, though i dont have many..lol..]

*Powder:* _Covergirl Non-Scented Pressed powder _[swear by it! It applies evenly and stays on all day!]

*Concealor:*_ Maybelline EverFresh _[Looking for a new one.. this ones good but its liquid. I perfer stick. What i like about it is that it dries on the face like a stick..but that means you have to apply it fast! It is also kinda runny and can get messy.]

*Tinted Moisturizer:* _Almay Pure Blends_[This is a really good tinted moisturizer..its sheer and it smells good and its all natural.]

*Eye Shadow:* _Avon Palettes_ [swear by it! It has really good pigments and they last all day! The only bad thing about them is that when you apply them, they drop little pieces on your face, and when you rub them off they get all over.]

*Eyeliner:*_ ELF Brightening eyeliner _[swear by it! It glides on so easily and it stays all day! Just be careful not to rub your eyes because it smudges kinda easily.] / _Jordana EasyLiner _[Great colors! Glides on easily, just not on waterline. Also tends to smudge a LOT even without physical contact.]

*Mascara:* _Maybelline Colossal_ [swear by it! It gets my lashes so long and thick, their beautiful! It holds the curl of my lashes so well! Barely any clumps. I cant go anywhere without this product..A MUST HAVE!]

*Lipstick/Lipgloss:* _Dont currently have a favorite. I love any lipgloss that has the clicky bottom..those work soo much better then the squeezable tube ones or the wand ones.!_

*Powder Blush:* _Covergirl Cheekers_ [Glides on so well! Needs a proper brush though, the little brush in there just dosent cut it.]

*Cream Blush: *_Maybelline Dream Mousse blush_ [swear by it! The color is so pretty, it has pretty spakles in it, and it goes on so well! Just be careful when putting it on..sometimes it can be uneven.. Use a brush it actually helps!]

*Bronzer:* _Maybelline ExpertWear SolarEnergy_ [swear by it! I got this at some dollar + store, for a bargain too! And surprisigly it works sooooo well! It goes on so evenly and the color is natural and pretty. It has small flakes of glitter and makes you glow! ]

*If anyone has any favorite brushes let me know ? I lost my brush set and its hard to do makeup with my fingers ): ): ):*


----------



## Minka (Feb 7, 2010)

Foundation: L'Oreal Paris: True Match Super Blendable Makeup

Powder: -

Concealer: -

Eye Shadow: Milani Runway Eyes

Mascara: CoverGirl LashBlast Mascara, or Maybelline GREAT LASH (Waterproof).

Lipstick/Lipgloss: Wet 'n' Wild Silk Finish lipsticks, Jordana INCOLOR lipglosses

Eyeliner: Rimmel London Soft Kohl Kajal Eye Liner Pencil, Hard Candy: Take Me Out! Eyeliner pencils and Jordana Easyliner Retractable Pencil for Eyes.


----------



## mirandaugh (Feb 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *OhhHeyJordan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *If anyone has any favorite brushes let me know ? I lost my brush set and its hard to do makeup with my fingers ): ): ):*

If you are looking for good quality brushes that are inexpensive, try Ecotools (available at Walmart). They are SO soft - softer than some of my MAC brushes. I also love their little travel sets. The quality of the sets are great (as soft as their regular-sized brushes) compared to some travel sets you buy where the company sometimes cheap out on quality. Ecotools are also 100% eco-friendly (bamboo handles, recycled alumininum ferrules, and synthetic hair), if you're into that sort of thing


----------



## lovelysarahg (Feb 7, 2010)

^ definitely agree about the EcoTools. Great brand!

CoverGirl has always been a staple in my makeup bag - I love their mascaras! I also try to use brands that do not test on animals (basically if I'm deciding between two brands and one tests and one doesn't - I try to get the one that doesn't) which is why the majority of my makeup bag is CoverGirl and MAC.


----------



## VulcanEars (Feb 7, 2010)

Foundation - CoverGirl TruBlend or NYC Pressed Mineral Foundation

Powder - NYC Mineral Veil

Concealor - Only own No7 - is pretty good though

Eye Shadow - Sleek, i love this so much - probably the best eyeshadow i have ever used

Mascara - Sephora's own - i have 3 varieties and love all of them

Lipstick/Lipgloss - Boots Natural Collection - good colours and moisturising


----------



## perlanga (Feb 8, 2010)

Great thread

Foundation- Almay Smart Shade-No breakouts, blends so good, and cut so much time from my application

Concealer- Almay Line Smoothing- Same as above

Powder- Still looking

Blush- Milani Luminous- Great Orgasm knock off

Eyeliner- Almay Eyeliner- So longlasting and tug free, best for tightlining.

Eyeshadows- ELF quads- Only $1, they have good pigmentation, and pretty shimmer

Mascara- Maybelline Colossal Volume, Maybelline Unstoppable, WnW MegaLash, all formulas a great super thick and long lashes.

lipliner-Maybelline Expert Wear- Chestnut Brown

lipstick- Still looking

lipgloss- Elf glosses for sheer shade, L'oreal Hip for pigmented shades, both smell nice and look pretty.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 8, 2010)

Annabelle and Marcelle, both Canadian brands, have nice eyeshadows, blushes. NYX products and Maybelline full n' soft mascara.


----------



## Pengut2 (Feb 12, 2010)

The best foundation I have used by far is Revlon Colorstay. They have a wide selection if colors for every skin tone and it come in Normal/ Dry Skin or Combination/ Oily Skin. It lasts all day and can be worn with or without powder, the only things I do not like about it are the packaging ( It comes in a glass bottle) and it is quite hard to wash off.

For Tinted moisturizer the best ones I have used are by Physicians formula, they don't cause your skin to break out and they still give you enough coverage.


----------



## Shelley (Feb 13, 2010)

Revlon Super Lustrous lipgloss

Revlon Color Stay concealer

NYX single eyeshadows

GOSH Velvet Touch foundation primer and waterproof pencil eyeliners

Annabelle eyeshadows

Quo makeup brushes


----------



## cowboybetty (Feb 18, 2010)

Foundation:

This is one I still use, Dream Matte Mouse from Maybelline, only now I also use it under Hello Flawless from Benefit. It's creamy and super pigmented. It just glides on, perfect coverage. You can apply it with a flat foundation brush, a sponge, just your fingers, or if you want to cover dark circles or acne you can apply it on spot with a brush. The only problem I can foresee would be if you have especially dry skin, then it balls up and just makes a mess, so apply it right after moisturizer.

Powder:

I don't use it often, but for when I'm going to a dance and need lasting coverage I'll swirl Coty Air Spun powder on with a kabuki brush. It's a really old tried and true drug store brand from the 1920s or even earlier. It's a loose powder, so it isn't good for travel, and you have to be light with it. If you use a kabuki brush just dust it on and blend it in. It's one of those things you just need to experiment with.

Concealer:

I can't suggest anything because I have had awful experiences with concealer, but Maybelline's Dream Matte Mouse that I suggested up above works wonders as a concealer!

Eye Shadow:

I love the Loreal HIP shadows, although I haven't used any of the matte shadows, because generally I find any kind of matte shadow just has less pay off. Another brand of eye shadow I use a lot are the covergirl ones, they come as singles, trios, and quads. Tons of different colors. My favorite is the sunset pallet, I think thats it, theres a light sunny gold color, a warm tan, and a coffee brown.

Jemma Kidd by far has to be my favorite though, they're a bit pricier than other drugstore options, at 17 dollars a pop, but you definately won't be disapointed. The line is the only one that has pretty matte colors, that show up well. I'm gonna warn you though, I took it on a plane once when I first got into makeup, and didn't know any better. The eyeshadow just shattered, but that's expected. Anyway you can buy them at Target. I haven't bought anything of theirs in a while, but this is making me want to buy more!

Mascara:

I'm a little torn here, between Lash Blast and Lash Stiletto. Lash blast gives me an all around full and long look while Lash Stiletto has amazing definition, you can see them from yards away, not lying! Both are worth it! But, one thing, while they lengthen and volumize, they do not curl, so you might want to invest in a lash curler, E.L.F. sells them for one or three dollars, forgot the price. Maybe a mix of mascaras would be key, to get the benefits from all of them.

Of course the Max Factor colored mascara is really cool, but don't count on it being available in stores, the Max Factor brand is being pulled from the US.

Lipstick/Lipgloss:

Oh I am the lipstick QUEEN! I have seventeen of them, and let me tell you, the best lipstick I have EVER bought was Rimmel London Moister Renew Lipstick, I'm sure you've seen them before, the metalic purple lipsticks? Well they are are lovely as they look. Not a huge color selection, but that wasn't a problem for me because I just wanted their fire engine red color. This is the perfect lipstick. It's smooth, creamy, there was no feathering, even without lip liner. I wore it out to dinner and a show, and never reapplied it one. This lipstick lasted through ginger ale and pizza, without loosing one bit of color, even in the center, where I usually have to reapply all the time. When I came home my mom asked if I'd just reapplied my lipstick, and I hadn't once hat whole night. It's also extremely moisterizing! It's almost like chapstick!

Lipgloss is a bit trickier, I'm much more opf a lipstick girl, but I love E.L.F.'s lipglosses, when I want to wear a more natural look thats what I reach for. Not a huge color selection but at 1 dollar you can't go wrong.

Blush: I loveeeee Dream Mousse from Maybelline, it's really pretty, with a slight shimmer, and super creamy. It just looks really dewy.

Brushes: I'm pretty much agreeing with everyone here, go for eco tools, but I'm also gonna suggest E.L.F. brushes. They're great, most are one dollar, but their studio line costs about three. Another brand you should seriously think about is the Sonia Kashuk brush line in Target, those are amazing.


----------



## Dulceisha (Feb 20, 2010)

I am proud to say that I only use Drugstore/cheap makeup. I am a student and I have to manage my expenses very well.

Foundation: Dream Matte Mousse ( lots of you girls use it too..) Wet n' Wild Luquid foundation.

Powder: Jordana Pressed Powder

Concealor: I have on but it is to light for my skin color, so I say I don't have any.. lol

Eye Shadow: I mainly have Jordana.. 8 Single e/s, 5 quads.. and some other cheap random brands..

Eyeliner: ELF eyeliner pen and HIP Creamliners.

Mascara: I love love the LA colors Mascara.. it make my lashes super dramatic.. and I have the Maybelline great lash.. but need to get a new one.

Lipstick/Lipgloss: My lipstick are from Jordana and lipgloss, my fav pink is from Covergirl wet slicks in pink sequin which I had for like 9 years or so.. nude is jordana in color squeeze n' shine in Tahitian Tea.

Brush: I have a set of profound and some loose from Studio Basics.. and I love them.. they are cheap and they do the work..


----------



## +melanie (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm a Revlon girl.

I have their colourstay quads in khaki (eyeshadow), it's really good - and simple. Their foundation is the only one I've had, it works pretty well though. Although their mascara - Double Twist - is another story. Don't even touch it!

I do though have an Australis concealor, and Australis green colour corrector. The colour corrector mkes me look greasy I've noticed, but the concealor is alright.


----------



## Fade to Black (Feb 22, 2010)

I recently stumbled upon a drugstore foundation I'm in love with and I thought I'd share it with you all. It's called Dermablend by Vichy and it's formulated specifically for covering hyperpigmentation and redness. It's truly the best coverage I've ever achieved without my face looking cakey or feeling dry. I just mix it with my favorite moisturizer, apply it with a sponge and my face is left looking flawless. The only thing is, it's pretty heavy so only the tiniest amount is needed for your entire face, and it dries pretty fast so it has to be blended the instant it's applied. I just hope to god it doesn't break me out because it's heavier than what I'm used to, and I worry it will clog my pores, but so far so good with this one.

Also, I just picked up Revlon's Nude Attitude and I absolutely love the color on me. It doesn't make me look comatose like Myth does. A shame however, that the texture is total crap. I have to slather on lip balm and coat this lipstick with a gloss or it looks cakey and disgusting.


----------



## FabulousDesign (Feb 24, 2010)

Team Revlon!


----------



## GlamourIsLife (Feb 24, 2010)

I just wanted to respond about MAC. Having worked as a counter girl for over 5 years. I get tons of missinformed mothers who say "my daughter only wears luxury makeup, she only wears MAC".....

Estee launder is a leading "monopoly" but high end products for the estee brand. They own MAC, while it is in department stores, it is NOT considered a "luxury product" such as channel, estee, lancome, hell even benefit.

Now i do like MAC, in fact I'm a MAC freelance artist.

Many of the department store brands, like stila, MAC, Nars, UD. um a lot more too, offer industry discounts. If you are serious about even having a side "hobby careers" its worth jumping the hoops for the 40-50% off. Makes it close to "drugstore $$"

but... with that said, i do have TONS of drugstore makeup in my kits.


----------



## Makeupp Addictt (Mar 4, 2010)

Foundation Covergirl probably... and LA colors.

Powder I only wear powered foundation... so same as #1

Concealor i only tried covergirl so far... and it was too dark

Eye Shadow covergirl

Mascara revlon!

Lipstick/Lipgloss i like NYC's but other NYC stuff suck.


----------



## SugaryMimi (Mar 15, 2010)

Foundation -revlon colorstay liquid

Powder -NYX Finishing Powder

Concealor -Revlon Double wand or maybelline mineral concealer

Eye Shadow -NYX or Milani

Mascara -Loreal Voluminous or maybelline full N soft

i really love drugstore products!!


----------



## nehima (Mar 16, 2010)

*Foundation:* maybelline superstay 24 hour makeup
*Powder:* n/a
*Concealer:* Maybelline cover stick
*Eye Shadow:* Wet n Wild color icon palettes
*Mascara: *Covergirl LASHBLAST, no joke
*Lipstick/Lipgloss: *Milani 3D glitzy glamour gloss &lt;3


----------



## MisoHappy (Jun 6, 2011)

Foundation: Revlon
Pressed Powder: Neutrogena

Contour: CoverGirl Loose Powder (dark bronze shade)

Blush: Revlon
Concealor: N/A
Eye Shadow: Loreal Hip (for bold colors) and Maybelline (for natural colors)
Mascara: CoverGirl LashBlast (love most of CG's mascara's)

Liquid Eye-Liner: Rimmel (for natural colors) and Milani (for bold colors)
Lipstick/Lipgloss: Wet N Wild (cheap but decent), Revlon (big shade collection), Avon (super cheap but not sold at my drugstore) and Rimmel


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 6, 2011)

This has been a fun thread to read through...  I included Avon since their prices are so reasonable.

Foundation: Maybelline, Neutragena

Pressed Powder: Neuatragena, Covergirl

Bronzer: Elf, Pixi

Blush: Elf, Pixi, Maybelline

Concealer: haven't found a DS brand I like yet

Eye Shadow: Maybelline - I use a primer for extra staying power, Wet and Wild Palettes are a new discovery which I like

Mascara:  Almay, CoverGirl Falsies, Maybelline Great Lash - I only like DS mascaras actually

Liner: Physicians Formula - LOVE THEM, Avon Glimmersticks

Lipstick: Loreal, Wet N Wild (w/pencil) and I just bought a Revlon color I'm falling in love with

Gloss: Wet N Wild, Avon

Nail Polish: I pretty much like most of the DS brands... although not a fan of Milani or Maybelline polishes


----------



## amberlights77 (Nov 23, 2011)

Foundation: Revlon colorstay

Face powder: loreal true match

blush: milani baked blushes

eyeliner: milani liquif-eye, maybelline master drama eyeliner

liquid eyeliner: nyc liquid eyeliner, loreal lineur intense, revlon colorstay liquid

lipsticks: revlon, maybelline

lipgloss: revlon, milani dazzlegloss

lipliners: revlon, jordana

nailpolish: sinful colors, revlon

mascara: covergirl lash blast, loreal volumnious

eyeshadow: wet n wild, loreal HIP, milani baked, jessie's girl loose eyeshadows

bronzer: nyc, physician's formula

gel eyeliners: loreal HIP, physician's formula


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 23, 2011)

Foundation: *Maybelline FIT Me (terrible lasting power), Revlon PR* Powder: *NYC Loose Translucent Powder* Concealor: *Maybelline Dream Mousse (unfortunately, discontinued), Hard Candy Glamouflage, Revlon Age Defying &amp; Neutrogena 3-in-1 for the undereyes* Eye Shadow: *CG Tapestry Taupe, Swiss Chocolate &amp; French Vanilla, Rimmel Spicy Bronze, **WnW** Brule, Penny, Nutty, Vanity 6-Pan &amp; Comfort Zone 8-Pan, Walking on Eggshells &amp; Silent Treatment Trios, NYX Iced Mocha, Eucalyptus &amp; Black singles, Annabelle Gold Digger &amp; Vanilla Chilla, GOSH Effect Powders, HC High Maintenance Duo* Mascara: *Prestige My Biggest Lashes, Maybelline F&amp;S, Neutrogena Healthy Volume Carbon Black, Revlon GrowLuscious* Lipstick/Lipgloss: *Revlon SL, Colorburst, Hard Candy Plumping Serum, Rimmel Moisture Renew lipstick, Bonne Bell Dr. Pepper Lipsmacker* Add-ons: Bronzer: *Rimmel Mineral Bronze #021 Sun Light, NYC Sunny* Lipliners: *Wet 'n' Wild, NYX. Prestige, Rimmel &amp; Annabelle* Eyeliners: *Prestige Total Intensity, Annabelle Smoothliners, GOSH Velvet Touch, Maybelline Studio Gels, L'Oreal Lineur Intense Carbon Black felt tip, CG Liqui'lineblast* Hair: *Klorane Chamomile Shampoo, Johnson &amp; Johnson's No More Tangles de-tangling spray &amp; 2-in-1 Moisturizing Shampoo (for brushes), Marc Anthony Moisture Gloss Daily Drops, Yes to Carrots! Pampering Conditioner* Skincare: *Cetaphil Daily Moisturizing Lotion &amp; Cream, Nip + Fab Clean Fix cleansing oil*


----------



## Laced Ivory (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't use drugstore foundations because they all break me out, whether it's Maybelline or Revlon. Mascara-wise, I love *L'Oreal's Collagen* ranges. For eyeshadows, I like *Bourjois* (I'm not sure if this brand is included in drugstores in the states but it is in Singapore and France). For lipstick/lipgloss, I'd say *Rimmel* in Airy Fairy and *Maybelline's range of Color Sensational Lipsticks*.

xoxo,

Roxanne


----------



## jeeyasblog (Nov 28, 2011)

foundation - Kryolan tv paint stick
concealer - maybelline healthy smooth minerals concealer
lipstick - rimmel lasting finish lipsticks
mascara- rimmel lash accelerator mascara
eye liner - k-palette 24 hours eye tattoo
blushers - vasanti blushers , rimmel soft color blushers


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *danixcalifornia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> *I recently stumbled upon a drugstore foundation I'm in love with and I thought I'd share it with you all. It's called Dermablend by Vichy* and it's formulated specifically for covering hyperpigmentation and redness. It's truly the best coverage I've ever achieved without my face looking cakey or feeling dry. I just mix it with my favorite moisturizer, apply it with a sponge and my face is left looking flawless. The only thing is, it's pretty heavy so only the tiniest amount is needed for your entire face, and it dries pretty fast so it has to be blended the instant it's applied. I just hope to god it doesn't break me out because it's heavier than what I'm used to, and I worry it will clog my pores, but so far so good with this one.
> 
> Also, I just picked up Revlon's Nude Attitude and I absolutely love the color on me. It doesn't make me look comatose like Myth does. A shame however, that the texture is total crap. I have to slather on lip balm and coat this lipstick with a gloss or it looks cakey and disgusting.


i have dermablend, and it was $30 at ulta.. i don't think that's considered d/s, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i heard though that they sell it at cvs. it's more of a "pharmacy" foundation, kind of like la roche posay and such. in germany, i.e. those two brands are only available in actual pharmacies (not drugstores).   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

or are there 2 dermablends... ?? that would be funny/weird!

my favorite d/s product.. l'oreal mascaras! i was madly in love with voluminous million lashes ever since it came out 1.5 (or so) years ago.. but i cheated... i recently bought their new false fiber mascara... it's amazing. seriously one of the best mascaras i've ever had!


----------



## Karinalicious (Nov 28, 2011)

Here's my favorites! They've all become HG products for me, so it's great that they are so cheap! I included an estimated price for each.

Loose Powder: Coty Airspun in Extra Coverage Translucent - $6

Mascara: Maybelline Volum'Express Falsies - $5

Bronzer: NYC Matte Bronzer (No glitter!) - $2

Chapstick: Nivea Milk and Honey Lip Treatment -$2

Nailpolish: Sally Hansen Insta-dri nail polish - $6

Eyeliner: Any Physicians Formula Liquid Eyeliner - $8


----------



## Kaymarie (Dec 4, 2011)

Foundation- Maybelline Dream Liquid Mousse

Powder- ELF Studio Complexion Perfection

Concealer- Haven't found one I like much yet

Eyeshadow- Wet N Wild

Mascara- ELF Studio Infused Mascara and Maybelline Voluminous Million Lashes

Lipgloss/lipstick- Revlon, Wet n Wild, ELF, and NYC


----------



## ckmcquillen (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm a big fan of drug store products because I can't really afford higher brand makeup all the time. A good product I think is the lo'real true match foundations, that is the foundation I have used for awhile now and it is wonderful. They have a lot of color variety and it provides good coverage, which I need! lol. I also have heard good things about the maybelline fit me foundation but I read that it was a light coverage foundation so I haven't tried it but I think it would be worth a try for someone not looking for a heavy coverage foundation!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Evster (Feb 25, 2012)

No to mostly Rimmel and  Wet n' Wild. Though I did buy the Kate Moss inspired lipsticks a week or two again and like them but for me, their lipsticks in general smell funky.  No offense, however,  but I find I like these brands the least.  I like Revlon for lipstick and nail polish.  Essie now is sold at Walgreens which is super cool and love their nail polish as well.  I like Almay for their mascara (One Coat), which doesn't irritate my contacts and I really like their concealor for acne prone skin which is the only concealor I use when and if I need it.  I like Cover Girl for their lipsticks. Their new lip perfection lipsticks are so awesome.  Great color, great pigmentation and very lasting.  I like their blushes too but I don't use them as much as in the past.  Maybelline for their lipsticks, eyeliners or mascaras.  Loreal I like for their mascaras.  The creme liners in their H.I.P line are great but I don't use the rest. And I like Physicians formula for their blush and bronzers.  E.L.F for eyeshadow; I really love their beauty books you can usually find at Walgreens or Target around Christmas.  I don't buy foundation at the drugstore.  I only use Clinique for foundation/powder since it's the only thing that doesn't break me out but I found too the best thing to combat oily skin and acne is not wearing any foundation/powder  whatsoever


----------



## rebelyell (Feb 27, 2012)

*Foundation:* I myself like Revlon's Colorstay. It's a bit thicker, but it dries down to a nice finish. I also like Covergirl's Natureluxe foundation too.*Powder:* I like Rimmel's Matte powder. It's really the only one I use so I don't know of many other powders.*Concealor:* CG Smoother stick. *Eye Shadow:* NYX has some nice eyeshadow that I find myself using quite often.*Mascara:* Maybelline's The Falsies has done wonders on my eyelashes. *Lipstick/Lipgloss:* Lipstick: Revlon, hands down. Adore them.*Blush: *I wear NYX blush a lot too. I love the shade Glow.*Bronzer:* I'm not too big into wearing Bronzer, but ELF's blush/bronzer duo has been good.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 27, 2012)

My faovirte foundation is almay smart shade, I love maybelline the falsies mascara, and revlon nail polish is great too. Revlon lip butters are my favorite lip anything, from any brand.


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 27, 2012)

Loreal HIP has good eye products. I especially like that they can be found at the dollar store every once in a while. I've picked up an electric blue eyeliner, and 2 cream shadows from there.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Mar 3, 2012)

Revlon lip butter


----------



## animatedface (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't have a favorite foundation but I love Maybelline's Dream Fresh BB Cream because its nice and light and you can also mix it with a foundation if the foundation color doesn't match My favorite powder is Rimmel's Stay Matte because it does a good job at covering pores The concealer I love is Elf's under eye concealer/highlighter because the formula is nice and wet and easy to blend I love the 32 color Elf eye shadow palette for Fall. Most colors have very good pigmentation. I love Maybelline's The Falsies for volume and the Lash Stiletto Voluptuous for length For lipstick I love NYX round lipstick in Pumpkin Pie and Maybelline Baby lips!


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Karinalicious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my favorites! They've all become HG products for me, so it's great that they are so cheap! I included an estimated price for each.
> 
> ...


I second the Maybelline Falsies. Colossal lashes worked pretty well for me too.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Dec 15, 2012)

*Foundation:* Right now I am using Maybelline Dream Fresh BB Cream in Light Sheer Tint and I love it! I never wore foundation every day before, but I wear this about 75% of the time now because it also has an SPF and covers the bit of redness I seem to get in the winter time.

*Powder:* I have used several. I loved the Palladio rice powders, but right now I am using Rimmel Stay Matte pressed powder in Creamy Natural.

*Concealer:* NYX HD Photogenic concealer, also doubles as a better coverage foundation for me when I want more coverage (streak it on with the wand, then dab it outward with a sponge).

*Eye Shadow:* I have a few but none I use very often.

*Eye Liner:* I recently used a Wet N Wild eyeliner pencil that I really liked. I also like the Jordana Easyliners because I hate sharpening pencils. I use Rimmel eyeliners as well, but the smudge/blend badly in my experience.

*Mascara:* E.L.F. Lash Extending mascara (from Target, which I guess is not technically a drugstore) is absolutely wonderful! I have never had a mascara that did not clump but gave me longer lashes, but this one does.

*Lipstick:* Sonia Kashuk lipstick in Sheer Rosebud and Maybelline ColorSensational Lipstick in Red Revival are my two favorite lipsticks. I tend to favor the Red Revival for events and I wear the Sheer Rosebud more for photoshoots because it is a bit less glimmery to me.

*Lip Gloss:* Hard Candy Plumping Serum in Cake Walk (pink) is great for when I want just a bit of pink and gloss, or to go over nude or pink lipstick and Maybelline ColorSensational High Shine Gloss in Gleaming Grenadine is a great semi-opaque red gloss.


----------



## manuri (Dec 18, 2012)

Wet n Wild liquid eyeliner (non-waterproof) Mega Liner has been my HG liquid eyeliner for a few years. Easy to remove. Very thin brush allows thin crisp lines. Only about $3 per tube


----------



## hitomispouken (Dec 25, 2012)

*Foundation:* Neutrogena liquid healthy skin liquid foundation and Revlon Color stay
*Powder: *Milani Powder face
*Concealer:* I havent try that many yet
*Eye Shadows: *Maybelline color tattoos, NYX, Wet n Wild, Profusion
*Mascara: *Maybelline the mega plush
*Lipstick/Lipgloss: *Revlon


----------



## randomlol99 (Apr 6, 2013)

Foundation cover girl nature Lux foundation aka the Green natural one that Taylor swift promoted. It's amazing and doesn't cause breakouts plus it protects the skin and has amazing coverage Lipstick/lipgloss Maybelline lip butters!! I am so in love with these! Really moisturizing an amazing color selection! Great pigmentation!! Try it! Concealer- garner fructics it's amazing and covers it all. Powder Maybellime Fit Me it's light and has great coverage I recommend this in the winter and I recommend Almay Pressed Powder for the warm and sunny weather. It has a SPF and great coverage and feels very light weight and doesn't cause breakouts! Eye shadow- anything from Almay it Maybelline tattoo Mascara- Maybelline the rocket!! I swear by this what normally takes other mascaras 3 coats to get black lashes it does in one coat. I seriously am in love with it and you should try it !!


----------



## peakvolume (Apr 24, 2013)

*Eyeshadow: *Wet 'n' Wild (trios and 8-pan palettes)

*Mascara: *Maybelline Colossal Lash

*Lipstick: *Cover Girl Lip Perfections

Honorable mention to *Maybelline Fit Me! Foundation, *because I really enjoy the formula (lightweight, sheer, evens out complexion) but I never wear it because my skin is quite hassle-free. I feel like foundation is an unnecessary step for me. 

Also, I don't use it every day, but *Maybelline Mineral Power Concealer *is the only one I've tried, but I love it, and it works well. (Although I think in terms of pigment, there may be better options out there, likely at the department store). 

Unfortunately, I haven't found any drugstore liners, blushes, or glosses that really wow me. :/


----------



## jewdiful (May 2, 2013)

*elf's HD blushes* are an HG for me, not sure if they've been mentioned yet. apply with a small stipple blush; PERFECTION. i only have one, in the shade "superstar" although i want to grab a couple more. it's what got me into/excited about blush again!

i developed large pores within the last six months (seriously, one day i just noticed they were there!) and unless i'm having a great skin day i just can't do blushes with ANY hint of shimmer, sparkle, etc. these are matte - _hallelujah! -_ and the formula is great. with a stipple brush, you get away with very little product and just tap it on lightly, less "stuff" on your face to bother it.


----------



## BeautyGloss (Jan 3, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good drugstore peachy lipgloss?


----------

